# Fur Prices?



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Has anyone heard or gotten a bid for fur prices in ND this year? Just wondering how much a guy can get for *****, yotes, badgers, mink, etc.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know the dollar value, but if the mink is full length you should get a little lovin out of it... :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

When i went my fur buyers trapper and appreciation day about a month 3 weeks ago he had bad news sounds like the value on coyotes is going to drop pretty good. Sounds like 15 dollars for the real nice white bellys and pale. :eyeroll:


----------

